# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [SOLVED] Volume Icon Gone from Top Panel in Ubuntu 10.4

## Xorlathor

I am using the fully updated version of Ubuntu 10.4. The volume icon is missing from the top panel and adding the "notification area" does not do anything - I can double-click the icon, or drag it over, and nothing appears in the panel. Adding the "Indicator Applet" also has the same result.

I do not know what applet to add, nor do I know why the volume icon is missing. 

The power icon, the network icon, the mail icon, and the rest of the applets are all there - only the volume icon is missing.

Also, when I press "fn + pg up or pg dn," it would usually change the volume and display a notification showing that the volume changed.

This does not happen anymore: no notification, no sound change.

I can still hear audio, but can not change the level. If you could help me with this, that'd be awesome!

----------


## Xorlathor

Anybody have a solution to this? And I'm a newbie here - is there anyway to go to a list of topics you've started (Besides subscribing it)? Because it's quite annoying to have to sift through a couple pages looking for a topic you've started.

----------


## stinkeye

It's in the indicator applet for me, on my lucid install.
You may have to restart for the volume to appear.
or
gnome-volume-control-applet will bring up the old karmic one in the notification area.




> And I'm a newbie here - is there anyway to go to a list of topics you've started (Besides subscribing it)? Because it's quite annoying to have to sift through a couple pages looking for a topic you've started.


Click on your user name at the top right and then click on statistics
and there are 2 links 
*Find all posts by Xorlathor*
*Find all threads started by Xorlathor*

----------


## Xorlathor

The strange thing is that the indicator applet is there - I see the battery and network icons; nothing weird with them. I tried adding the indicator applet again and it simply added just the battery and network icons (which I already have...) 

I don't know how to add the "gnome-volume-control-applet." It's not in the "Add to Panel" menu and I can't install it via "sudo apt-get install."

Sorry if it's something uber-obvious, I think I already mentioned I'm new to Ubuntu. But at least I learn quick and use right spelling and grammar. (And am not overtly stupid and ignorant, I hope...)

----------


## stinkeye

Your going to get a lot of bugs using lucid because it's still in alpha.

copy and paste 


```
gnome-volume-control-applet
```

in the terminal
and if it works add it to system > preferences > Startup Applications

----------


## Xorlathor

> Your going to get a lot of bugs using lucid because it's still in alpha.
> 
> copy and paste 
> 
> 
> ```
> gnome-volume-control-applet
> ```
> 
> ...


Followed your instructions and it worked like a charm - thanks so much!

----------


## stinkeye

> Followed your instructions and it worked like a charm - thanks so much!


No problem.

----------


## edwardtilbury

Exact same problem here!

Will try to solution


x64 10.04 Beta

----------


## technoshaun

Thank You also I to lost the volume control. Your solution definitely worked. Can't figure out why it disappeared in first place though.

----------


## WxDan

> Exact same problem here!
> 
> Will try to solution
> 
> 
> x64 10.04 Beta


Same system, same issue. Fix also worked here. 

If you enter the below text in the terminal, it will start the applet until you reboot next time.



```
gnome-volume-control-applet &
```

----------


## davmax

Have the same problem in Ubuntu 9.1 but this fix does not work.

gnome-volume-control-applet is in startup applications but applet does not appear in upper panel.

New to Ubuntu and totally at a loss.

Also using the "Add to Panel" it is not listed and if I type in anything into " Find an item...." nothing happens. :Sad:

----------


## stinkeye

Do you have the notification area applet in the panel?
If the volume control is in startups ,that's where it should appear.

----------


## booyakah

It seems that many people that use 10.4 has had issues with this.

I had basically the same problem before beta 2, but I could not get the volume indicator to show up. Like some before me have noted I also could not see the network, battery icon etc..

After I upgraded to beta 2 the problem was solved though.

----------


## Sepero

gnome-volume-control-applet &

I don't want or need the little "mail" icon, so I had unknowingly deleted both it and the volume. I can use the above and the volume is added to the "Notification Area" applet.

Add it to system > preferences > Startup Applications

Works for me on Lucid thanks.

----------


## infamous-online

I hope this isn't an issue doing the final release.

----------


## obieito

I'd say it is... I also upgraded yesterday, all I did was remove the chat-ubuntu-one-etc applet (why did they make that default? =/ I hate it!) and today I noticed I had no volume control...

----------


## obieito

Now I've found the correct solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357005

You have to add the "Indicator Applet" and the volume icon will come back.

----------


## soupowl

Both these applets seem to be linked, so you can't have the volume control without the envelope! Rats! I hate clutter - if I wanted clutter I'd use Microsoft.......

----------


## Mad-Halfling

It doesn't (seem to) display properly if you have the bar on the left or right side of the screen either - all you can see is the bluetooth icon - surely that must have come out in testing?

----------


## Xorlathor

I'm not sure what the big deal is - I've long since reinstalled Lucid (it's officially out today, go grab the torrent) and I've never had a problem since. 'Tis not that complicated, peoples.

----------


## polki@mac.com

Removing indicator-messages rid me of the horrible envelope. I don't know if I lost any functionality. I just like it this way. YMMV. I'm more happy without that not-working-with-thunderbird-thingy.

----------


## TheCheeze

> Removing indicator-messages rid me of the horrible envelope. I don't know if I lost any functionality. I just like it this way. YMMV. I'm more happy without that not-working-with-thunderbird-thingy.


Thank you! Worked great and looks so much more streamlined than with the volume indicator applet.

----------


## wgarider

FWIW - I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 yesterday. My sound/volume icon disappeared in the process and none of the solutions I read here worked *except* to add it to the Startup Applications........
Thanks to everyone here for offering up a resolution!

----------


## zzirf

> Now I've found the correct solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357005
> 
> You have to add the "Indicator Applet" and the volume icon will come back.


Thanks, it did come back (with the envelope).

----------


## vetetix

Just some info for those who might be interested : the sound control icon that fit in the indicator-applet in ubuntu lucid is provided by the indicator-sound package.

----------


## juanclunac

> Thanks, it did come back (with the envelope).


in fact, i like the fact i have sound control again, but i dont like the icon, i mean is not like the other ones, there is a way to put the theme icon on the sound control?

----------


## isbiyanto

> Your going to get a lot of bugs using lucid because it's still in alpha.
> 
> copy and paste 
> 
> 
> ```
> gnome-volume-control-applet
> ```
> 
> ...


thanks for all. i got audio applet again in my lucid

----------


## dineshrathod2216

> It's in the indicator applet for me, on my lucid install.
> You may have to restart for the volume to appear.
> or
> gnome-volume-control-applet will bring up the old karmic one in the notification area.
> 
> 
> Click on your user name at the top right and then click on statistics
> and there are 2 links 
> *Find all posts by Xorlathor*
> *Find all threads started by Xorlathor*


gnome-volume-control-applet fixed my problem. Many thanks.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## unplas7icated

> Just some info for those who might be interested : the sound control icon that fit in the indicator-applet in ubuntu lucid is provided by the indicator-sound package.


Thanks, that did it.

----------


## JohnnyVW

> Removing indicator-messages rid me of the horrible envelope. I don't know if I lost any functionality. I just like it this way. YMMV. I'm more happy without that not-working-with-thunderbird-thingy.


Thank you!

I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10 this weekend and the missing volume control/volume control AND message thing was bugging me.  This fixed it!

----------


## mx32

> Your going to get a lot of bugs using lucid because it's still in alpha.
> 
> copy and paste 
> 
> 
> ```
> gnome-volume-control-applet
> ```
> 
> ...



Hi, 
I had missing both, the volume and mail icons in ubuntu 10.04. I used the instructions above and worked great, although the volume icon looked slightly different and the mail icon was still missing. Finally I found the way to restore the original icons, this is how:

1. Right-click on the panel where you'd like the volume controller to appear and select "Add to panel"
2. Choose "Indicator Applet" from the list and click on "Add" and you're done. The volume and mail controls should be back.. 

Let me know if this worked for you.
 :Wave:

----------


## Singer

> Hi, 
> I had missing both, the volume and mail icons in ubuntu 10.04. I used the instructions above and worked great, although the volume icon looked slightly different and the mail icon was still missing. Finally I found the way to restore the original icons, this is how:
> 
> 1. Right-click on the panel where you'd like the volume controller to appear and select "Add to panel"
> 2. Choose "Indicator Applet" from the list and click on "Add" and you're done. The volume and mail controls should be back.. 
> 
> Let me know if this worked for you.


worked like a magic 
thanks for the tip dear friend....

----------


## ingarion

When I type gnome-volume-control-applet into the terminal, this is what I get:



```
gnome-volume-control-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libpulse.so.0: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
```

Anyone know what's wrong? =\

----------


## lazyval

Thanks! Worked like a charm

----------

